# Swine Flu vax....



## Ella~Emt15136 (Aug 23, 2009)

Will EMTs be required to get this vax?
Any thoughts?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 23, 2009)

The CDC and WHO has recommended that all personnel that are directly involved with patient care obtain the H1N1 vaccine. I have placed our personnel on the list, the vaccine will be given in a two series regime. 

Of course those that do not want to participate may obt out but don't come crying to me to have someone cover their shift....

R/r 911


----------



## BruceD (Aug 23, 2009)

Alas, failing to get the flu vax may be costly as well.  Current CDC recommends that health care workers showing signs of the flu (any flu) stay home from work for 7 days or until complete resolution of symptoms, whichever is longer.

That can cut into a paycheck if you don't have enough sick days available.

http://www.cdc.gov/h1n1flu/guidelines_infection_control.htm


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 23, 2009)

Interesting article:
http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/In...e-flu-shots-might-be-needed-for-Texas-county/
*Multiple flu shots might be needed for Texas county*





> ABILENE, Texas — Want to be protected against the swine flu — and the regular flu, for that matter — this fall?
> 
> Some people may need as many as four injections to get full protection, said Dr. Zane Travis of the Abilene-Taylor County Public Health District. Vaccination against the headline-grabbing swine flu strain will require two shots about five weeks apart, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## RescueYou (Aug 28, 2009)

*hmmm....*

That's a good question. 
So far as I know, here, it's not going to be required. BUT, I did hear talk at the crew hall that if it comes into our valley, the local schools will close for a week and that the EMS providers will be high priority to receive the vaccination because of the high chance of exposure. I think that a squad should only make their members get the vac. if it comes close to their area of care/district.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 7, 2009)

i don't believe you will be required, but it has been reccomended by the CDC that all patient care providers recieve it. no idea what happens if you refuse it


----------



## Dominion (Sep 7, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i don't believe you will be required, but it has been reccomended by the CDC that all patient care providers recieve it. no idea what happens if you refuse it



I asked this very thing and was told that the health department was going to setup at a hospital and offer it to everyone who works with the patients.  ONLY those people may go get it, so crews will be rotated off the street or asked to come in on their off day to get them.  It is not required, covered by the department, and you can opt out.  There is no penalty for opting out (say you opt out and you get the flu the most they'll do is point and say I told you so).  

The county health department is offering the vaccine to healthcare workers first, then the public, so we get priority.  This will be the first year in 24 that I've gotten a flu vaccine.


----------



## falcon-18 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ella~Emt15136 said:


> Will EMTs be required to get this vax?
> Any thoughts?





It is required for all EMS team. because you can Transferred this virs more than any one. you may be entering home, rest,company,school and room EMS team. but if it come to one person he may be Transferred this virs to his family. not like you. so I think we are the first priority for this vaccination  .


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2009)

falcon-18 said:


> It is required for all EMS team. because you can Transferred this virs more than any one. you may be entering home, rest,company,school and room EMS team. but if it come to one person he may be Transferred this virs to his family. not like you. so I think we are the first priority for this vaccination  .


Falcon - Where are you from that it is being required?

Around here, we are supposed to be in the group that gets first dibs on the vaccine. I'll get mine, and my regular flu shot, too... it beats getting the flu.


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon said:


> Falcon - Where are you from that it is being required?
> 
> Around here, we are supposed to be in the group that gets first dibs on the vaccine. I'll get mine, and my regular flu shot, too... it beats getting the flu.



Plus, if you have these, and you still come down sick, you'll be treated more aggressively, because it's more likely to be something more ... "esoteric".


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 9, 2009)

falcon-18 said:


> It is required for all EMS team. because you can Transferred this virs more than any one. you may be entering home, rest,company,school and room EMS team. but if it come to one person he may be Transferred this virs to his family. not like you. so I think we are the first priority for this vaccination  .



No institution can "force" or "require" anyone to take a vaccination. It is highly recommended as suggested. 

I have a friend that works as a consultant for the CDC. In discussing the H1N1, she told me that the virus was not any more complicated as any other flu but to forewarn anyone to be sure to take the regular flu shot vaccine. The batch of vaccinations will be the only one produced this fall as most efforts have been placed in developing the H1N1 vaccine. 

Just alike all other viruses, general precautions should be taken. Yes, if one can be sure to immunize with the series of the H1N1 immunizations as well. Realize alike all other vaccinations, one may have similar s/e of bady aches, low grade fever etc for up to 24 hours. 

R/r 911


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 9, 2009)

Forced flu shots were a huge hot button in EMS in Ontario a few years ago. The end result was it was overturned and while we are encouraged to get the shot, we are not required.

I will be getting the shot. I don't need to be bringing work home with me.


----------



## falcon-18 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon said:


> Falcon - Where are you from that it is being required?
> 
> Around here, we are supposed to be in the group that gets first dibs on the vaccine. I'll get mine, and my regular flu shot, too... it beats getting the flu.



I am from saudi arabia.










Ridryder911 said:


> No institution can "force" or "require" anyone to take a vaccination. It is highly recommended as suggested.
> 
> I have a friend that works as a consultant for the CDC. In discussing the H1N1, she told me that the virus was not any more complicated as any other flu but to forewarn anyone to be sure to take the regular flu shot vaccine. The batch of vaccinations will be the only one produced this fall as most efforts have been placed in developing the H1N1 vaccine.
> 
> ...





I think not like this . It complicated for pt have (COPD pt,asthma pt ,pediatricand older more than 65 years)

It is dangerous for all of them . not for every one have H1N1 . If it is came to 

fitness man sure not like COPD pt.

falcon-18


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 9, 2009)

The flu strains are hitting patients hard that one would not not normally expect. Every flu season we have expected casualties for the elderly and otherwise immunocompromised. However, we are now seeing ARDS that had previously been described with H5N1 in young people. This is not typical of the usual patient that dies from the flu which usually exacerbates their preexisting or compromised situation. And, our usual initial testing for screening these patients are not effectively ruling in or ruling out the flu strains.

The flu vax will be an option but it will be a total of 3 shots which includes the regular flu vaccine.  A fourth is being considered for our facility.


----------



## ResTech (Sep 9, 2009)

It is my understanding that the H5N1 strain has not yet converted but remains a very GREAT threat to humans on a pandemic level. We were told that if H5N1 converts and is spread from human-human, we are all in a world of you know what. We were also told its not a matter of if but a matter of when the H5N1 mutates and transfers wide spread human to human.  

H5N1 is rare in humans and is said to only infect the people in Asia who have a profound love with their birds and sleep with them and are in very close contact. 

Vent, you have actually seen a case of H5N1? I didn't know there were any reported cases in the US..... curious.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 9, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Vent, you have actually seen a case of H5N1? I didn't know there were any reported cases in the US..... curious.


 
Yes but the point of orgin was not in the US. Let me clarify or confuse this further. There are now many subtypes of Influenza A and that also includes H5N1. Some believe there are strains originating with the Avian flu that have mutated just as those with the Swine flu. Others believe it is another Influenza A that has mutated and not really part of either strain. Often, the specific testing is not readily available to determine exactly the type being dealt with. We sometimes must rely on the CDC for testing which may take a considerable amount of time.  

As well, we share the various patterns of many disease processes internationally. Many of our protocols come from those already researched in European countries.


----------



## EMTecBOB (Sep 10, 2009)

But is it safe? I have heard stories that it may not be safe....any thoughts on this?


----------



## Dominion (Sep 10, 2009)

I just don't know if I want to get the vaccines. I haven't had a flu shot in all of my 24 years.  I haven't ever had a 'serious' case of flu.


----------



## NEMed2 (Sep 10, 2009)

There are already facilities/organization stating they will be requiring employees to get the vaccine.  Supposedly, ff people refuse, they will be fired.  So far, I haven't heard that in CT.

I'm not decided on getting either.  I never have gotten a flu shot, and ***searching frantically for some wood*** have never gotten the flu.  I've worked in EMS for 5 years.  I do get bronchitis ever year though.


----------



## EMTecBOB (Sep 10, 2009)

Same here...I have never received a flu shot. - Though I did just recently get an MMR booster....so I'm not opposed to vaccines...I just hate to hear stories about them not being safe......I mean guys.....the government is in charge of this right. That alone is enough to make me think twice.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 10, 2009)

I listened in on a 2-hour long confrence call today with my state's OEMS medical director, MDs from the state DPH, Public Health Lab, etc, and am really amazed by how much false information is circulating. I am not sure what information I can release right now, but I now feel very comfortable with the position my state is in re: preparadeness. Of course, preperation can only go so far.


----------

